

Rails is more than just a Framework - artellectual
https://medium.com/codemy-school/rails-is-more-than-just-a-framework-2685dd045e5

======
dsabanin
Rails is more than just a framework, it's a religion.

------
lawstudent2
At no point in this post is there anything remotely resembling an example of
what the author is talking about. With the exception of the _reference_ to
active record, the author could be talking about literally any other framework
or toolset.

